# Tokina Firin 100mm F2.8 Macro review



## ajfotofilmagem (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 16, 2020)

Its for Sony FE and has the same optics as the ATX-i 100mm F2.8 1:1 Macro lens for Canon EF, Nikon F mounts, but is missing the distance window. I'd tend to go with u used Canon 100mm L for a few dollars more, I've been able to use it handheld at very close distances taking advantage of the Canon IS. The $399 price for the Tokina for Canon is reasonable.


----------

